# Motorhome & US RV Show Stratford



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Right folks now we have got Newbury sorted we are going to start shouting about Stratford Show Rally :lol: 

We do look to be a bit thin on the ground for this show only 10 names on the rally list and one of them is the Marshal's :roll: and most still un confirmed as well 8O.

This is a loverly spot on the racecouse folks you can walk into Stratford-upon-Avon, there are plenty of places to visit in the area, so come lets be having a few more of you joining RichardandMary there. 

You can camp from Monday 2nd June to Monday 9th June and only cost £43



Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I've already had my tickets for Stratford Jacquie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> I've already had my tickets for Stratford Jacquie.


Well Stone Leisure are a bit more organised than some we could mention :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Jac

You forgot to mention 2 nights cabaret and a firework display are included with the week's camping including 2 adults for £43, children are free! but you don't have to have one :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Jac
> 
> You forgot to mention 2 nights cabaret and a firework display are included with the week's camping including 2 adults for £43, children are free! but you don't have to have one :lol: :lol:


Jen I didn't forget I just thought you would like to have a shout :lol: :lol:

I see we have one more now joining us at Stratford well done jakjon making 11 now come on folks we could do with at least 9 more of you joining us.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dizzyblond has added himself to the rally list now well done Dai that now makes 12 now its looking slightly better but we could still do with a few more please.



Jacquie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd like to make a provisional booking, but I havent got a registration number,


come to think of it, I havent got me RV yet.........its still on the boat.


would be nice, even if its still half in bits on the weekend.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi bandaid

Just put your name down on the provisional list without your Reg No if you don't have it.

I don't think it's a compulsory field but if it is just put X's in we know why you have done it.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, cool will do and thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we now have Camoyboy joining us at Stratford well done Colin that makes 13 oh an unlucky number any more coming please :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*stratford show*

even thogh im a member and a sbmh i also am a 
trader at show where will you you be
and i,ll pop over and say hello
was there last year


----------



## 111529 (Apr 20, 2008)

*strat ford show*

not planning to be at newbury
unless forecast is better than last year
and dont look good so far
got rained on and got water logged
and had a issue with warners


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Might be there as foot traffic......may just pop over for a cuppa Jacquie :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> Might be there as foot traffic......may just pop over for a cuppa Jacquie :wink:


Well your be out of luck Badger cause I won't be there :lol: RichardandMary are in charge for this one no doubt they will supply you with a cuppa :lol:

Come on folks let be having a few more of you at Stratford please please pretty please :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We've just ordered tickets to this event. Our first motorhome show in our first motorhome


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

how did you book, I've been trying for ages to find the right button


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jede said:


> We've just ordered tickets to this event. Our first motorhome show in our first motorhome


Jede have you booked to camp with us? if so can you please add yourself to the rally list. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> how did you book, I've been trying for ages to find the right button


Bandaid

Here is the link to our rally page all the instructions are there phone number to ring is 02083026150

Stratford Rally

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi bandaid

Go to the Rally section at the bottom of the front page, click on Stratford Rally then click on the Website Link - http://tinyurl.com/2qmd3v

That takes you through to the Stoneleisure website where you can book on-line.

Make sure you select club booking and make Motorhomefacts.com your club so we are allocated a space for you and you get the £2 discount.

When you have booked add yourself to the rally list.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Jacquie,

No we haven't booked to camp with you, being very new to MH-ing I didn't know we could,did know how  

Jede


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jede said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> No we haven't booked to camp with you, being very new to MH-ing I didn't know we could,did know how
> 
> Jede


Well you could ring them and ask to camp with us if you booked recently or have you already got your tickets?

Jacquie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I pressed the buttons in vague hope I did it right.

if i didnt you ca slap my legs on the day,

actually you cant, because if i didnt do it right, I wont be there. :?


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

I booked them on line yesterday (tuesday) I'll give them a ring tomorrow and see what they say


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I am sure they won't mind Jede let us know how you got on please tomorrow



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi bandaid

Can you confirm yourself on the MHF list of attendees or would you like me to do it for you?


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Will do Jacquie, I've just emailed them with a request to be allocated with MHF group.

John


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you wouldnt mind sir,

I cant give you a reg. number yet, its still on the boat.

should be there on time tho;


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi bandaid

All confirmed now, hope it arrives on time.

Jenny


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Me too, I'll look silly camping in my pup tent in the iddle of all the RV's.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> Me too, I'll look silly camping in my pup tent in the iddle of all the RV's.


Thats ok bandaid we don't mind if you have to come in a tent as long as you have a nice 4 x 4 for tugging with :lol: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We do have quite a few names on the rally list that are still un confirmed they being:-

meurig
Yeti
RiveraNige
Florrie130
EdsMH
Dizziblonde
camoyboy

Could you all please let us know when you have booked. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Akshirley,




I have


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> Akshirley,
> 
> I have


Jolly good show make sure you come in the tent then :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more booked yet??????????????????



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

Ginamo has now booked, I've confirmed him on the list.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jen


Anymore booked yet??????????????????????


Anymore joining us there??????????????????


Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

right one this time


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Never mind George at least your trying :lol: very trying :roll: :lol: 


Still a lot on the unconfirmed list 8O 


Meurig
Yeti
RiveraNige
Florrie130
EdsMH
Dizziblonde
Camoyboy

You have till 23rd May to book to camp with us at Stratford so get booking folks please and let us know when you have.

Jacquie


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Have booked with Stones could someone please confirm me.

We will be arriving on Monday and look foward to seeing you all.

I will bring Spacerunner with me as household staff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm only going because I've heard that Jaqui 'G' is the mystery star at the cabaret. Two nights pole dancing for fifty Capstan Full Strength. 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh very funny Spacerunner I am not at Stratford so that rules that one out boy :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Damn!! Wonder if Stones will give me a refund? Was looking forward to seeing ya in ya scanties and 'Crocs'... :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed SPACEFLOWER  


I would leave spacerunner at home hes bound to be useless as household staff hes a man 8O :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Spacerunner

_Was looking forward to seeing ya in ya scanties and 'Crocs'..._ Is this a recurring fantasy would you say :lol:

stew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes...that and being caught in a giant spider's web!!.. 8)


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

andygrisswell said:


> I will be there.


Hi Andygrisswell have you booked to camp with MHF at Stratford? if so can you add yourself to the rally list please. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

*show*

Hi Jacqui

We would have loved to come but we are no where nearby. Maybe catch up some other time.

Enjoy the show.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks booking for this show closes on 23rd May so if you want to join us there book soon.



Jacquie


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*STRAFFORD SHOW*

hI THERE

Have provisionally booked to come with MHF. This will be our first rally with the club so we don't know too much about it. I have booked the tickets with Stone leisure for tuesday night through to sunday night. However, I can't seem to get back to my provisional booking form in MHf in order to confirm the place. Can anyone help? otherwise we are looking forward to meeting some faces that I may recognise from the forum.

Thanks in anticipation Ned


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Ned I will confirm you now thanks for booking to camp with us.



Jacquie


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Stratford show*

Possibly looking to book fri & sat,do we pay when we get there and just ask for mhf rally? dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Stratford show*



pricey007 said:


> Possibly looking to book fri & sat,do we pay when we get there and just ask for mhf rally? dave


Hi Pricey007 Dave

You have to book with Stone Leisure first to be able to camp with us at the show.

You can book on line Here

or you book by phone on 020 8300 6150/6069

Please add your self to the rally list when you have booked.

Here

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Still 8 unconfirmed, has anyone else booked with Stone Leisure yet?

Please let us know when you have and we can confirm you on the MHF list.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have 2 more coming to Stratford TheLizard and Anita302 have you guys booked now please?



The un confirmed list is

meurig
yeti
RiveraNige
Florrie130
EdsMH
Dizziblonde
Anita302




Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,
We are booked now, count us in.
Colin and Sara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Colin


also thanks to TheLizard Tony & Vicky for booking.


Any more of you on my unconfirmed list booked yet?



Jacquie


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Jacquie

Can you remove me from the provisional list please. We have another event that weekend that the family would prefer to do.

Sorry we will not get to meet at this one but we will be along to another during the year

Regards

Ed


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

OK Ed will do hope to get to meet you soon


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore now booked?


Anymore going to come and join RichardandMary at Stratford?



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Times marching folks if you are thinking of joining us at Stratford booking closes on 23rd May





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following please let us know if they have booked or not. Ta

meurig
yeti
Florrie130





Jacquie


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

strewth Jacquie,
give us a chance i only clicked the join attendees button this morning before going to work . And I just got in from work so no I havent booked yet :wink: 
Ill take a look and book tomorrow if i get chance.

all the best
gary and mary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Gary you got till a week on Friday :lol: don't want to rush you but i'm off to Newbury on Wednesday and wanted to get everything all sorted before I went. :lol: as we will be on ours hols for a few weeks after Newbury.



Jacquie


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

oh Jacquie,
your so forcefull. :roll: :roll: 
Ok Ok OK ive just booked online so hopefully Ive booked the correct one :lol: :lol: :lol: 
gary and mary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh you are a good lad Gary I wish they were all like you :lilangel: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore coming? Anymore now booked?



Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

*BOOKED*

Hi Jacquie

I have just paid on line for my booking from Friday for the show. But I cannot find my link to comfirm with MHF.

Anita :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Anita will confirm you now



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

RichardandMary will be on site sa Stratford from Monday afternoon so if any of you would like to join them for the week get booking now :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

There are only 3 unconfirmed on the attendees list now:

meurig
Yeti
Florrie130

Could you please let RichardandMary know when you have booked. Thanks

Booking for this show closes on 23/5/08 so you've still got a week to put your names down. 

It's a great show with access to Stratford for sightseeing and you can go for a whole week if you like as the rally marshalls have very kindly offered to cover from Monday to Monday.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello any body out there :lol: any more joining us at Stratford :?: I hope its warmer and dryer than Newbury is at the moment  





Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Hello any body out there_ - the man from Rome says "Yes there is"

stew


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

There is only 4 days left to pre-book (booking closes 23rd May) so if anyone else would like to join us you need to be booking now.
We will be there from Monday afternoon 2nd June

There are 5 not confirmed as yet

Murig
Yeti
Florrie130
Bargainhunter
Wotsit

Please let me know if you want confirming 

Regards
R/M


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 3 days left to pre book folks for Stratford you never know you might even see me there :lol: that's if me tickets that iv'e won materialise :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi wotsit

Thank you for booking and confirming.

There are now only 4 unconfirmed;

meurig
Yeti
Florrie130
BargainHunter

Can these 4 please reply to my PM.

Thanks.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi wotsit

Thank you for booking and confirming.

There are now only 4 unconfirmed;

meurig
Yeti
Florrie130
BargainHunter

Can these 4 please reply to my PM.

Thanks.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi meurig 

Thanks for letting me know you can't attend. I've taken you off the list.

Could the other 3 unconfirmed please let me know one way or the other?

Thanks.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi BargainHunter

Thanks for letting me know that you've booked, you are now confirmed.

Only 2 to go now:

Florrie130
Yeti

Please just answer my PM as soon as you can as booking closes on Friday.

Thanks


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

If anyone requires a habitation service i can undertake a full service at the Stratford show , see website link below for more details.

*10% discount off all prices for mhfacts members * :lol:

Cheers Mark


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last day for booking folks


Jacquie


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi All,

Tickets arrived today, see you all on Friday Evening.

Malcolm & Sue


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

There are 3 names unconfirmed on this list. Bookings must arrive with Stone Leisure before 23rd May (Tomorrow)!!

So unless you have already booked or are going to do so on-line this evening, I'm afraid you won't be able to camp with MHF and you won't get your £2 club discount!!

Please let me know by tomorrow at the latest if you have booked otherwise we will have to remove you from the list.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Some friends of mine who are attending the HMS Protector rally with me have asked if they can rally with us.
In case you say yes this is a photo of them so you can identify them and allocate them a pitch next to the rally marshalls.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh very funny John but i'm sure RichardandMary would be able to accommodate them :lol: 





Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Is anyone else still waiting for their tickets to arrive?

We haven't received ours yet, should I start panicking now?


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

What's the latest time we can arrive on the Monday
:?: :?: 
John & Gail


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner

John how long ago did you book as Stone are usually pretty good at sending tickets out quite quick I would give them a ring if I were you.



Boggy

John & Gail they usually shut the gates about 9pm but there should be 24hrs security on them and I think they will let you in if you arrive after 9pm but you wiull have to park in the holding bay till the morning.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner

John how long ago did you book as Stone are usually pretty good at sending tickets out quite quick I would give them a ring if I were you.



Boggy

John & Gail they usually shut the gates about 9pm but there should be 24hrs security on them and I think they will let you in if you arrive after 9pm but you will have to park in the holding bay till the morning.



Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Jacqui

We booked with Stones May 6th, we called them Wednesday and they said they were in the post. i expect the bank holiday is slowing them up.

BTW take more water with it, your're posting in double!!... 8O :lol: 8O


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

cant see what the entertainment programme is on their website. Does anyone know what the programme is ?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

gazza333 said:


> cant see what the entertainment programme is on their website. Does anyone know what the programme is ?


Friday...The Rulettes 60/70's tribute band.
Compere-Paul Dumas- comedy/ventriloquist/singer.
Comedian-Jack Glanville.

Saturday...Phil and Grant's Party Band-three piece band
Compere-Bruce Thompson-comedian/one man band.
Comedian-Sweet Pickins'-standup comedian

For us early arrivals its guess where we are? Followed by guess where we are going to be!!

Due to the main rally area being a bit squidgy ( with respect Lady D) the organisers have deemed fit to lump everyone together.

However, I have it on good authority, (Richard told me!) that we should be rearanged tomorrow into our respective rally groups.
At the mo' its raining, slightly. The show marshalls have gleefuly informed us to expect another 2 inches tonight, rain that is!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh b it not another lot of wet soggy ground think i'll stay at home then :lol: the weekend is supposed to be better though according to tonight's forecast we can only hope :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> However, I have it on good authority, (Richard told me!) that we should be rearanged tomorrow into our respective rally groups.
> At the mo' its raining, slightly. The show marshalls have gleefuly informed us to expect another 2 inches tonight, rain that is!


Any update on the situation there? Was planning to get there today ( but not with MHF ) but wondering if better to hold off 'till Wednesday.

Harvey


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi all, we're going to the show, but just for the day (Friday), & in the car rather than the MH. 
Maybe we'll try to find you & say hello,
Terri & Brian


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

Started raining last night.......still raining @ 12.30!
Graeme


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yup we're having a ball!! Sat in our MH's watching the marshalls playing in the rain and getting 'numb bums'.

Just think I could have missed all this and be sat at home in a nice leather recliner watching the Woodentops. 

Glad I packed some booze!!


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all 

We are booked in to Stratford but events have overtaken us and to be able to set off on our year away in time we will have to miss the show.

Hope you all have a great time


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Jede but have a great trip maybe catch up with you another time.


Weather report sun should be out tomorrow  8) keep a dry patch for us please as we are hopping up the road to join you  

I believe the ground is very soggy so bring your wellies folks  and something to put under your wheels


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just to cheer you all up this is part of the trade area at Stratford  I hope the camping area is better :rolliccy compliments of Fun :wink:


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*stratford*

Hi,all.Going to show saturday & staying the night.will be in general area,couldent book on rally due to work,ie not sure if we would make it,has it is hope to be there about 1pm.Hopefully meet up with some of you there.Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi pricey007

I am sure RichardandMary will be able to fit you in our area just ask for Motorhomefacts at the gate and they will probably send you our way  can't do it with Warners but Stone are very accommodating



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

News from the showground

Ground is still very wet and those that are here already are dotted about all over the place at the moment, we were supposed to be moved over to the club areas today but has been put of to tomorrow now.

Our club area ground is actually not bad but getting to it is bad so as to what happens tomorrow is anybody's guess :roll: 

My mobile number is 0786 767 8605 just in case we are all separated and you want to make contact, at the moment we are parked under the willow tree on the right as you come through the gate RichardandMary are on the corner opposite us they have a MHF plaque on the door we have one on the bonnet so please do look out for us as you come in the main gate that's if we havent been moved by tomorrow.

Oh the joys of camping :lol: 


Jacquie


----------

